# Quick shots of the LFS Flowerhorn



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's her....I'll have some more after I change the water tonight...and don't worry bigger tank in one to two weeks...I feel sad cause shes 3.7" in that 10g









It's been almost a year but I've figured out how to take good pictures with my damn $500 camera :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> It's been almost a year but I've figured out how to take good pictures with my damn $500 camera










those arent good pictures


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

first one is....the damn thing wont stay still


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> first one is....the damn thing wont stay still


 Tell me about it. Theres only 1 out of every 5 pictures that you take that comes out somewhat decent. But great shots CK..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very good pics :laugh:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet pics! keep up the good work, lol


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Kepp trying and never give up even if people say u suck. NEVER GIVE UP u understand me son never give up keep trying and ull be the best


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Kevsawce said:


> Kepp trying and never give up even if people say u suck. NEVER GIVE UP u understand me son never give up keep trying and ull be the best


 ooooooooook...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kevsawce said:


> Kepp trying and never give up even if people say u suck. NEVER GIVE UP u understand me son never give up keep trying and ull be the best

































......k


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nice fh. with your camera,do you have an option for a faster shutter speed, that will help get a better pic if she is swimming constantly and you cant get a good shot. I know my cheap kodak has that option so it is likely that your nice camera has it too.


----------

